# Zinc/hair loss/flakes/baldspots



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I didn't want to hi-jack the copper bolus thread. So far this is my experience with adding zinc for bald spots
I have had Frankie on 50 mg Zinc a day since last spring. So about a year. in hopes of him not going bald this year. He is not going bald but is still having significant hair loss with some bald spots this year. It is very flaky and the skin looks white/flaky underneath. 
I tried the cylence just in case it's lice. I also use DE in the bedding. There does not seem to be the every spring foot stomping/itching they all get from what I believe are barn mites this year. IDK. It's always Frankie that gets the flakes and bald spots. So I'm not really sold on the Zinc since he still has hair loss. Here are some pics.
Last year








I tried using MTG in case it was a fungal issue. BAD IDEA UNLESS YOU KEEP THEM OUT OF THE SUN!!! He got sunburned and that made everything 10 times worse. I did a skin scraping and it was negative but I might not have gone deep enough because of the sunburn 










Here is this years problem which I will be putting sunblock on and nothing else.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Would a skin scraping in a less sunburned part of it be helpful?
Last early spring was my buck's first winter here. He blew his oat horribly; giant bald areas. I tried cylence, copper bolus & cant remember what all.
This year not as severe but once a week am giving him 10cc aloe vera gel orally, I wonder if that would help Frankie?


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Goat Servant said:


> Would a skin scraping in a less sunburned part of it be helpful?
> Last early spring was my buck's first winter here. He blew his oat horribly; giant bald areas. I tried cylence, copper bolus & cant remember what all.
> This year not as severe but once a week am giving him 10cc aloe vera gel orally, I wonder if that would help Frankie?


Hmmm...I happen to have Aloe Vera in the fridge from using it on his sunburn last year. I never heard of using it orally....Are you saying it's not as sever becasue of the Aloe Vera? or did you just start using it....


----------



## TroutRiver (Nov 26, 2010)

This is very similar to the problem I am having with mama red, except she is only losing hair on her legs. I tried zinc last year and didn't see much improvement. Also have given her plenty of copper and have been using DE and wormed with ivomec plus injectible in case it was mites. Still no improvement, I am stumped. I am definitely interested to see the responses you get here, sorry I can't offer more helpful advice... I am just as stumped as you are.


----------



## BobDFL (Jul 7, 2006)

I had a boer doe that was losing her hair and I gave her selenium (one dose of Selenium / Vitamin E paste) and now she has grown most of it back in about 2 months. 

I also have a couple of sheep that the Vet says looks like an allergic reaction to something come late spring that causes them to start losing hair on their faces and legs.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm a little afraid of using selenium since we are in a high selenium area. But maybe I could use the Vit E??

Also wanted to add that I do do copper bolus and Ivermectin (which still works in our area) I wormed the injectible orally.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Minelson said:


> Hmmm...I happen to have Aloe Vera in the fridge from using it on his sunburn last year. I never heard of using it orally....Are you saying it's not as sever becasue of the Aloe Vera? or did you just start using it....


No I dont think the Aloe _prevented_ hair loss but given orally it helped the rough patches around the horn range where it's rubbed off.
I use the gel that humans can drink.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Well my 1 buck(I have 2 bucks together) has spots that look like your Frankie.

I had already asked Minelson & I also Asked Alice how much & how she gave the Zinc to her doe. It seems to have worked for Alice from the way it sounds.

I'm about at my whits end. I have copper bolused this buck twice since January, treated him for mites which he did have over the winter on his back legs only. I also used the Cylence & treated for Lice.

I also put the M-T-G on him thinking maybe a fungus type thing(now I hope he doesn't get a sunburn) & also have dusted him with DE. I cleaned their barn, put DE on the clean bedding, clean it everyday & sprinkle more DE on it weekly.

I've also given him the Vitamin B complex twice now over the last week. They are still getting the Cargil minerals until they run out but we are not in a selenium deficient area so I hate to give him added Selenium.
He's 3 years old & never had this problem before this year & he's the only goat out of my 9 that has anything like this.


----------



## Lada (Jun 7, 2008)

I wonder if probiotics might help? Like a daily dose? Just from a human with skin issues perspective, I know that many skin problems actually originate in the gut. The skin, as the largest organ, sometimes reacts to a buildup of toxins or some other dietary problem. Probiotics helps.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Backfourty said:


> Well my 1 buck(I have 2 bucks together) has spots that look like your Frankie.
> 
> I had already asked Minelson & I also Asked Alice how much & how she gave the Zinc to her doe. It seems to have worked for Alice from the way it sounds.
> 
> ...


Isn't this frustrating!!! :hair:hair:hair


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

I can not remember if selinnium is one of those things that can vary within miles or not also where do you get your hay? is hat area defiecient? 

On another note Minelson what is the goat in the backgrund in the first picture sitting in or on?


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

luvzmybabz said:


> Gretta is sitting on an overturned black feed bucket of some sort. I used to use it for water for the horses but the goats took over it.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

luvzmybabz said:


> I can not remember if selinnium is one of those things that can vary within miles or not also where do you get your hay? is hat area defiecient?
> 
> On another note Minelson what is the goat in the backgrund in the first picture sitting in or on?


Our hay is grown locally, half of it comes off our property here where we live.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Minelson said:


> Isn't this frustrating!!! :hair:hair:hair



Very frustrating! I keep trying to think what I should do next. I am going to give the Zinc a try though like Alice said.

Are you still giving it to Frankie? What about extra Vitamin E?


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Backfourty said:


> Very frustrating! I keep trying to think what I should do next. I am going to give the Zinc a try though like Alice said.
> 
> Are you still giving it to Frankie? What about extra Vitamin E?


Yes he is still getting the zinc. I guess I could add Vit E. What about fish oil? That is what we tell to give to clients with cats/dogs with dry, flaky skin.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Fish oil will probly be pretty hard to get in the goats without a big fuss. Dogs & cats are meat eaters so fish oil may not be too bad to them but for goats they may act like their going to die. Not sure if it will help or not for skin issues. Isn't it usually given to dogs & cats for joint issues?
Good question for your boss?


I was in the shower thinking about this post & hope it doesn't come across as rude or sarcastic because you know I would never want to sound like that. I'm like you Michele & will try just about anything I think may help my guy,

I'm for sure going to try the Zinc like you & Alice suggested but still looking for what else may help.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Vitamin ADE & B12 Gel

I was thinking of ordering this vitamin gel & trying it. Doesn't vitamin A help dry skin too? This has ADE & B 12 vitamins in it & beneficial micro organisms I think it said.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Backfourty said:


> Vitamin ADE & B12 Gel
> 
> I was thinking of ordering this vitamin gel & trying it. Doesn't vitamin A help dry skin too? This has ADE & B 12 vitamins in it & beneficial micro organisms I think it said.


Katie I have that exact stuff in my medicine cabinet! I think I will add some to Frankies next batch of dosage balls I make. Good idea! 
As far as being sarcastic or rude????:shrug::shrug: I don't see that anywhere.


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 12, 2011)

I just received a new billy, a boer/pygmy cross I call Elvis. He has several large patches of hair loss with white, semi-flaky skin. The original owner thought it was lice and rubbed him down with pyrmethrin dust. I had just bought a doe with mites/mange and he was iffy for worms (his eyelids were light pink), so I gave him ivermectin orally. The doe cleared up in a few days, two weeks later, I could see no change.

To me, it really looks like rain rot (fungal infection) that I had on my horse last summer. I did spray him with half a bottle of Blu Healer (Copper Sulfate solution, I think) and was rewarded with patches of healthy looking skin in some areas. However, I'm about out of the Blu Healer (a $20 bottle :grit

The girl at my Southern States recommeded Iodine. She also recommended Wheat Germ Oil to help as his coat is really rough and dry. I don' t have any Wheat Germ Oil, but I'm thinking some Horseshine ground flax seed might work.

So, I'm either gonna have a BLUE goat or an ORANGE goat:hair

What do you all think?


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I have put the M-T-G on my bucks bald spots a few times & it doesn't seem to look any better. It does say for rain rot on the bottle but how would they get a fungas like that on a goat that won't even get a sprinkle with out running for cover?

So your thinking we should try spraying the balding/flakey spots with Iodine or the Blue healer spray? Could it hurt them like too much iodine absorbed or copper absorbed if they aren't deficient in those 2 things? I already copper bolused my buck twice this year because of the spots.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

I may be way off here but I was told when I first got into chickens and goats to put DE in their bedding as it helps to absorb moisture. I wonder if this is taking moisture out of the skin?


----------



## Strange Bear (May 13, 2002)

I had a pony with rain rot, I fed her wheatgerm oil and also rubbed it into her bald spots. The vet said he had never seen her looking so good after that.
Just a thought.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I was just reading a thread that Wolffeathers started about his goats & bald spots with flakey skin. Caliann said that bald spots a lot of times is from a Cobalt deficiency & TSC sells a blue Cobalt block.

I'm thinking I should try one, what do you think? My poor guy I sure have given him a lot of things over the last 2 & 3 months.

Minelson Have you tried one of these blocks yet?


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Backfourty said:


> I was just reading a thread that Wolffeathers started about his goats & bald spots with flakey skin. Caliann said that bald spots a lot of times is from a Cobalt deficiency & TSC sells a blue Cobalt block.
> 
> I'm thinking I should try one, what do you think? My poor guy I sure have given him a lot of things over the last 2 & 3 months.
> 
> Minelson Have you tried one of these blocks yet?


Nope! Never heard of and never seen a blue block at any stores around here


----------



## farmerjohn (Jun 11, 2010)

Frankie's issue with the flaky skin looks like Warriors. Although the issue on Warrior has gone from his spine area at the tail bone to down the sides of his flanks. I am willing to try anything too. I work at a Health Food Store and will get some wheatgerm oil if available tomorrow and start. I know I can get the Flaxoil and I have Fish Oil in capsules. The store has the Fish Oil also in liquid but either orange or lemon flavored, not plain. I will also check a reference book the store has that is on Homopathic medicianes for dogs and cats and see what it suggests for like and similar conditions. I will also check next door at the farm supply store for this blue cobalt block.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

I have a couple of goats not related that have some hair loss one is a 9 year old doe the other is a youngish doeling. I have some wheat germ oil i got on an awesome sale so I am going to try and see if it works.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Strange Bear said:


> I had a pony with rain rot, I fed her wheatgerm oil and also rubbed it into her bald spots. The vet said he had never seen her looking so good after that.
> Just a thought.


It's worth a try but wondering if they'll eat it on food?


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 12, 2011)

Today, I pulled all the loose hair I could and sprayed Iodine onto the bald areas. I worked and rubbed the Iodine into the surrounding areas. I also gave him a copper bolus. 

I used the same balling gun I use on my cows, but I covered the bolus and the business end in smooth peanut butter. All my goats have horns, so I grabbed Elvis' horns in my right hand and placed my left under his jaw. I pulled up and back to securely pin his horns against my thighs. Once secured, I massaged his bars (the space between his front and back teeth) until he opened his mouth a little which allowed me to insert the balling gun. A little squirming until the gun was in deep enough and a sharp rap to send the bolus, and the deed was done. 

Elvis really liked the peanut butter, so did the three other nannies that were bolused next. They all came right back as soon as they were released to lick the balling gun and my hand to get all the peanut butter. After each one, I watched them carefully to see if they might regurgitate the bolus, but no one spit it or even chewed it. Score!


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Minelson,
I almost think, since this is a chronic thing, that it is an iodine deficiency. If that iodine that you rubbed on him disappears by tomorrow..I would say that that is the culprit. It affects their thyroid like it does ours.

My thyroid was off and my iodine was waaay below par..I too was starting to lose my hair. But after the iodine treatment..it stopped falling out.

We had a goat named Ora that was bothered by this. She was treated after giving birth to twins with goiters..they all made it just fine..all praise to God. 

We also changed our minerals here and haven't had anyone with skin/hair problems since the change. The cows are in way better condition now too.

By the way..I love that goats coloring.


----------

